# 5 Months Old Today!



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Here is Gracie, 5 months old today...
First one is her on the bed she stole from our German Shepherd Maggie and the next one is her playing with my brothers Shi Tzu Sassy.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Gracie and Sassy are precious! My Max is a bed robber, too.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ohhhh...Gracie has "SPOIL ME" written all over her 5 month old fur face!:becky:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures, they're both so adorable.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Gracie is too cute. That second one of her makes me laugh... what a sly look.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

She is so cute on her big bed.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*she is a little angel...*

not a tear stain in sight! How do you do it!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Happy 5 Month Birthday Gracie! Hope Mommy gave you lots of treats and prezzies!

View attachment 17298


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Adorable!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a sweet face! Dont you feel like she has been with you forever?


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> not a tear stain in sight! How do you do it!


Oh, she has them, but the daily face wash with the blueberry facial wash stuff is helping them....so does the fact that her hair is getting longer and is starting to block the view of them. LOL I have the angel eyes, but don't want to start it if I don't have to. I figure after her spay, I may try a round of it if she still has them after teething.


----------

